# smell of carpet after cat given birth



## parsonage (Mar 20, 2012)

my cat gave birth to 4 kittens one stillborn, but because she gave birth on my carpet it stinks in the room, how do i get the smell out my carpet. Would bicarbonate of soda work as it did on my carpet downstairs


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

Get a stanley knife, cut out the offending section and buy a rug


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

use a good carpet cleaning product or 'Simple Solution' available from pet shops - a little less drastic than taking a stanley knife to it


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Hire a carpet cleaning machine for the day, prepare by vacuuming and hand-cleaning with a solution of biological washing powder the night before. Don't get the carpet too wet and if you can move all the furniture out that helps as well - at least it's warm enough to have a window open to let it dry, though the hire machines are good at sucking up most of the liquid.


----------



## parsonage (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank u hun will try that x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I have never used the Simple solution so don't know how effective it is, but I do swear by this stuff
Xeria RX66 Bio Enzymatic Odour Digester and Removal Spray
Wet the area thoroughly so that it can soak down into underlay and even the boards, then use the carpet cleaning machine the next day.:thumbup:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

£12.95!!!! 

A solution of biological washing powder, or diluted biological washing liquid will be far, far cheaper and probably just as effective. I notice there is no list of ingredients even on the Xeria website.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> £12.95!!!!
> 
> A solution of biological washing powder, or diluted biological washing liquid will be far, far cheaper and probably just as effective. I notice there is no list of ingredients even on the Xeria website.


It works, so I don't think it is expensive at all.


----------

